# Teichfolie 0,5 oder 1,0 mm?



## Teichforum.info (21. Aug. 2004)

*Teichfolie 0,5 oder 1,0 mm*

Hallo Zusammen,ich habe da mal eine Frage.Ich habe schon einen Gartenteich,der ist mir aber jetzt zu klein geworden (4x3x1,0 Meter).
Möchte mir jetzt einen neuen Teich bauen mit 6x7x1,0 Meter.
Bei meinem alten Teich ist die Folienstärke 1,0 mm,reichen denn nicht auch 0,5 mm Stärke aus ???
Weiss jemand von Euch wo ich billig Teichfolie kaufen kann ???


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Aug. 2004)

Hallo Tomkt,

die Frage generell dürfte ersteinmal sein...welche Art von Folie willst Du?
Pe,PVC,Kautschuk?

Bei einer "normalen" Folie (PE,PVC) würde ich auf jedenfall eine 1mm starke Folie nehmen!

Diese wirkt besser gegen äussere Einflüsse (Steine,Kiesel und auch Pflanzen) und falls Du mal in den Teich musst  :!: 

Du solltest natürlich auch ein Vlies (500 gramm) nehmen was unter der Folie verlegt wird.Dieses Vlies schützt zb. vor Wurzeln und Steinen!

Eine Bezugsqulle kann ich Dir nicht direkt nennen, würde aber den Händler deines Vertrauens nehmen...dieser ist direkt vor Ort falls was sein sollte!Natürlich gibt es auch diverse Internetverkäufer... oder Ebayverkäufer...würde aber davon abraten


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Aug. 2004)

Habe es mir überlegt,nehme 1,0 mm Folie und lege am Teichgrund ein Stück von meiner alten Folie drunter.Wenn der Teich 6,5 x 4,5 Meter werden soll,sind dann die Folienabmaße von 10 x 7 Meter OK ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Aug. 2004)

Hallo Tomkt,

leider kennt hier im Forum wahrscheinlich niemand Deine Teichprofilgestaltung....
... also kann Dir auch keiner sagen, ob die Folie tatsächlich reichen würde!  
Theoretisch könnte es reichen... 

Wie wäre es, wenn Du mit einem Maßband die längste und die breiteste Stelle ausmisst und noch mind. 50cm.. bei Deiner Teichgröße auch ruhig etwas mehr.. dazu addierst!?
Wenn Du kein Bandmass besitzt.. es geht auch eine Schnur, an der man z.B. alle 1m eine Markierung macht.

Ich hoffe, Du hast hier im Forum schon über solche Sachen wie Uferwall bzw. Ufergraben und Kapillarsperre gelesen.. sonst benutzt mal die Suchfunktion mit diesen Begriffen.... vielleicht brauchst Du dann doch noch etwas mehr Folie, weil die Randgestaltung dann doch noch eine andere werden soll!?   


LG Annett


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Aug. 2004)

hallo

versuch dein glück doch mal hier: http://www.gtpn.de/
dort hab ich meine folie bestellt und war sowohl was den preis als auch die leistung angeht zufrieden.

gruss karl-heinz


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Aug. 2004)

Hallo Tom,

man hebt zuerst den Teich aus und bestellt dann die Folie.  Wie von Annett beschrieben. 0,5 mm sind _immer _zu dünn.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Sep. 2004)

*Fertig !!!*

Hat alles gut geklappt,alte Teichfolie raus,ca.150 Schubkarren Erde
ausgehoben,und neue 1,0 mm dicke Folie rein.
Hat 3 Tage gedauert,habe aber ziemlich Glück mit dem Wetter gehabt.


----------

